# can i submerge my powerhead?



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

i have a powerhead and it never said anything whether or not it is submersible but it does say that it is safe because it is epoxy sealed...i wanna put it lower like in the middle of the tank and just take that directional snout thingy so the water would just shoot straight out...so is it okay to submerge my power head even though it doesnt say anything if its sumbersible or nah...replies would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

If it is sealed where the power cord goes into the powerhead then it should be safe to submerge.


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

I would think so if it says it is epoxy sealed. Besides, I'm not sure how much good it would do if it was not submersible. Everyone I have seen is submerged except for the air tube.


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

thanks alot guys!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: should be 
who makes it


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah it should be


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

ya.. I understand..
a friend and I got a powerhead each, and they both say "submersible" on the box, but on the actual unit they both have a waterline mark on it, and it says not to submerge it.
confusing eh...

so I submerged it anyway, and still haven't had a problem with it.
time will tell I guess

if it does leak, then my breaker on my powerbar should flip... and hopefully nobody will get zapped too bad


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I'll bet the waterline mark is the minimum amount of water that must be covering the powerhead,otherwise it would be sucking air and could overheat.


----------

